# Arrrgggh!



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

So today was one of those days I had to seriously question my decision to ever put my kid on a snowboard. 

Today my daughter and I were at the park and she was working on one of her jumps when she fell. I saw the fall and it didn't look bad to me at all, but then she sat up and spit two teeth out. Turns out while falling she somehow kneed herself in the face. I rushed her to our dentist (luckily he agreed to wait while we made the 2 hour trip back from the mountain). His verdict: broken lateral incisor, broken canine, chipped central incisor and a badly busted lip. In other words a ton of dental work. 

Sure, accidents happen but right now I really wish I got her piano lessons instead.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

Baby teeth?:dunno:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

thaaat sucks. hopefully her smile can be repaired and she doesnt hate boarding after this! Is a pink mouthguard in the future?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

snowfiend said:


> Baby teeth?:dunno:


I wish but no. She's 18. The doc started two root canals and we're going to see if the third one is needed. He couldn't attach temp crowns because of the tissue damage and lip stitches so she's quite a sight right now.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mouth guards are strongly recommended. Most of the younger chicks I ride with are rocking them now.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

The mouth guard has been suggested. Her friends don't use them though and you know how it is with teens... Hope this will make enough of a dent for her, pun intended.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

Well best of luck to you and your daughter. Speedy recovery!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Reminds me when i smacked a skateboard in my mouth. After i kicked a stair, i didnt see it. Fuck, two root canals and a shit ton of work.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dude! Hope your girl's gonna be OK! Best wishes man!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not a girl and I have thought about a mouth guard for when I'm working on my jumps. I didn't want to be a woose, since I do wear impact shorts.... I know some park guys that wear them when they do aerial, but that isn't in my bag of tricks so wasn't sure if I needed one. 
Always wondered though. I might though my sparring mouth guard in my gear bag after reading this....


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishing, everyone.


----------

